# How do you handle Vandals and unruly Guest's?



## TwistedDementia

Lucky for us, so far we haven't had a out of control person(s) in our haunt's but for the occasional knuckle head, we gave them a little extra squirt from the outhouse prop last year located near the end. This year we're not doing a complete walk behind with a camera like we usually do, instead I'm putting stationary camera's up to catch the action in the hot spots. We usually break the group up if we suspect they might be trouble and we make sure they see the rules sign.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have all my help on headsets, everyone knows what's going on every step of the way.
I do a walk through, so, in the event we have an unruly guest, I flip the lights on switch. This switch is wired to the in house work lights that I install every year.
At that time, we escort our guest out and the whole crowd out front knows it.


----------



## turtle2778

oooh thats good jeff...Embarassment works well.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I like the idea of exposing the 'class clown' for all to see, I'll definitely incorporate that for this year if I get any unruly guest's, I'm sure it will discourage others. Thanks that's a good one!


----------



## thenameisaimee

Ohhh I *really* like the headsets idea!!!!!! my gosh, that's an amazing idea. hahaha. Where can I can cheap walky talkies with headsets?

Hmmmm i'm thinking a Wal-mart visit is in order!!! haha.

*FE:*What type of headsets do you use?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I picked up on 8-12 of them when they were on clearance at Radio Shack 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## thenameisaimee

darn you FE! haha. My luck isn't as good as yours...haha.


----------



## turtle2778

Maybe check ebay?


----------



## BudMan

To further the embarrassment, a P.A. system should announce to the crowd that an unruly guest is being escorted out a few seconds before he is marched out covered in molasses and feathers. Hot Tar is inhumane.
The personal two way radios work well and have come down drastically in price, don't remember exactly how much the last time I bought them, like $20 each. You don't need the long range radios which are more expensive.


----------



## Richie

Fortunately we haven't had an incident in the last 5 years we've been doing outdoor haunts. Considering our decorations and life size figures are set up the entire month, we consider ourselves lucky. During daytime hours, we use a wireless color camera that works great to keep an eye on things and also enjoy watching the adults and kids marvel at our haunt. But this year we'll be adding two wireless infrared cameras to keep an eye out during the night. We did get an idea for another tombstone we'll be making that will read something like:

The last Person Who 
Vandalized Our Decor 
Rests Here


----------



## TwistedDementia

I like the P.A. Idea almost as much as the molasses and feathers BudMan, LOL.

I have 4 night vision, 3 color and 2 b/w high res ccd cams for this year, I been a busy boy, but the tombstone idea is another great idea, thanks Richie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wow. The camera sound expensive people use. Maybe just some mock ones would work for me this year...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sickie. I've got some motion cams some place on my site.
Red light comes on when motion is sensed and they turn from side to side.


----------



## Richie

Sickie,

I usually purchase my wireless speakers and cameras from Heartland America. Over the past few years purchasing from them, I haven't been disappointed with their products. Even the 2.4Ghz wireless speaker system, which was a factory refurbished unit and pretty large, worked very well and looked brand new to me. The wireless night camera I'm going to get can be viewed here:

http://www.heartlandamerica.com/bro...3565-5DB7-4719-ABA4-8509589F2744&BC=S&DL=SEH1

It may be possible to find one for less money, but I'd rather purchase from this company than from someone on Ebay.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I spent about $89 a peice for the color cams that auto switch to night vision at dusk, the b/w I got lucky on, my neighbor owned a gas station and had 6 professional security cams, I bought them all for $20 a peice. The bigger money was the 8 channel video switcher and DVR card for my computer were about $130 each.


----------



## thenameisaimee

Richie said:


> The last Person Who
> Vandalized Our Decor
> Rests Here


hahahahahah Good one.


----------



## BudMan

I still have to look into the video thing, I'm on a pretty busy corner and have gotten a little vandalism here and there for no reason other than the local Hitler Youth being bored, Imagine when I get my stuff out. Last year I set up on Halloween or the day before.

When I was bartending, I found that using the crowd to your benefit was a good way to deal with people. There were actually times that I either announced that the bar would be closing due to so and so being an ass and the crowd would basically shame and ridicule the offending party right out of the place or I would tell the largest patron that alcohol would no longer be served unless this guy was escorted out to which my problem was quickly taken care of! The place was pretty big and had no bouncer on the nites that I worked (by myself). I wouldn't suggest using anyone as a bouncer in your haunt, but the embarrassment thing usually does the trick, just be wary of retaliation later.


----------



## Richie

I admit that a few items are always brought in at night. As someone mentioned before, some of the homemade props just can't be replaced if stolen or destroyed. I'd rather be safe than sorry so there is a bit of up-keep during the month.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

luckily we haven't had anything messed with or stolen while doing our haunt the past 2 years.
i'm hoping to get some fake cameras from FE to help detour people from messing with our stuff.
until then i'll just keep my fingers crossed!
.
also,
we too had a grave stone that said "2004 prop vandal"
i'm hoping to make a new one for next season saying "prop vandal - he took our stuff, he had no class. so we went medieval on his a--!"
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Sickie. I've got some motion cams some place on my site.
> Red light comes on when motion is sensed and they turn from side to side.


I like your cameras FE. But here's what I'm cautious about:

"...Sensor range: 9.5 ft. with 47 second reset, Indoor use only, ..."

Since my display will be outside this year, most everything will be out of 9.5 feet range and ...well...outside. :-/


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Richie said:


> Sickie,
> 
> I usually purchase my wireless speakers and cameras from Heartland America. Over the past few years purchasing from them, I haven't been disappointed with their products. Even the 2.4Ghz wireless speaker system, which was a factory refurbished unit and pretty large, worked very well and looked brand new to me. The wireless night camera I'm going to get can be viewed here:
> 
> http://www.heartlandamerica.com/bro...3565-5DB7-4719-ABA4-8509589F2744&BC=S&DL=SEH1
> 
> It may be possible to find one for less money, but I'd rather purchase from this company than from someone on Ebay.


Looks great Richie, but trying to convince my wife to go for a 50+ dollar camera is a definate no-go. That's why it has to be cheap. I like FE's, now if it was only outside safe and activated from a longer diatance...


----------



## Richie

Sickie,

FE's solution is a great one too. Those cameras can also be used to animate the head of a figure since they swing back and forth. A very inexpensive solution if using a styrofoam head since they are very light in weight.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Here is some food for thought. A $50-!100 camera won't seem so bad when someone has just vandalized or even stolen your new irraplacable prop that just took you week's and good money to make. I know it sucks to have to deal with these frigging moron's who don't appreciate the entertainment we are providing to all, but not being prepared for them would be our fault because we know they are out there.

How many of you have been a victim of these type of crimes and actually caught the person(s)? I also live on a corner by a high school and just 2 week's ago some stupid teens were driving up and down every street playing tail light baseball on all the cars, long story short, I caught up to them in my truck, called the cop's on my cell, and 3 dummies know have felonies on their record! Now I don't suggest you run out after every little criminal, and defiantly don't suggest you go vigilante, I'm just saying camera can make you aware of what happing in the shadow's and having it on tape leaves no argument for denial. BE VERY CAREFUL OF YOUR ACTIONS! I used to be a police officer in MI for a very short time so think before you act and _BE VERY CAREFUL OF YOUR ACTIONS _or you could end up the criminal.
To date, over a 4 year period of having cams on my house, I've caught 6 vandals and 3 for the neighbors, they love me, it's a good feeling to know the punk's who destroyed something of your's got busted by the police thank's to you.

I don't won't to for get to mention, audio. For around $10 plus some wire I found that audio is priceless! You can determine if it was the neighborhood dummy is in your back yard because they to stupid to realize sound travels and a microphone takes the strain of the ear from trying to listen from the back door and again if its on tape or DVR there's no argument.

Most of the cams I buy are off ebay.


----------



## krypt

Get a trunk monkey  .....Tell ya the truth if i thought vandals were gonna attack. I would sit out in the yard and catch them in the act waving around a piece of cold rolled steel like a maniac scare them they wont return...yeah the neighbors might think your crazy but don't they already? 

Im not saying hit anybody with a piece of steel but imply it thats your properpty and it your god givin right to defend it.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I agree thats your property and it your god givin right to defend it, but law makers here in Michigan don't all agree as far as that goes, when I lived in Texas though, totally different story, but that's a whole other post.


----------



## Richie

Twisted,

That paragraph you wrote above could not have been phrased any better, not to mention the fact you're speaking from such unfortunate experiences. Thanks for the helpful advice.


----------



## TwistedDementia

You got it Richie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What a neat idea using the cameras for heads!


----------



## Richie

Sickie Ickie said:


> What a neat idea using the cameras for heads!


Sickie,

I'd love to take credit for it, but someone sent me a link to an online video of it or a website link. I actually purchased one of those faux cameras and they really work great either for the intended use, or to turn a light weight head left and right. Here is the link to the Village Haunt website where you can view what he did and see the video at the bottom of the page.

http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/hfcamerahack.msnw


----------



## TwistedDementia

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I have all my help on headsets, everyone knows what's going on every step of the way.
> 
> I found some motorola two ways at sports authority for $10 a peice and cleared them out, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks for the link! Very cool how he did that with the foam skulls.


----------



## www.2wayradiodirect.com

*Walkie Talkies*

I understand that this thread is a few years old but I felt that I must reply to it.

Two way radios are an excellent idea for communication, they are simple and light solutions to the problems of vandals, emergencies and efficiency. In order to be successful you have to control all three.

But do not be drawn to much into the toys that you find at Wallyworld, these are basically toys, for kids and others the weekend warriors. They make claims that they can reach 30 miles (only under the most perfect of conditions)

If you are serious about efficiency, profitability and communication I suggest you visit my post under the Vendor section and see how we can help.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

I work an outdoor haunted trail. We try to give every scene a walkie to radio in if there is a guest acting up, or if there is a scene malfunction. The actors are instructed to get a good description of the guest causing a problem and to report immediately. We always have at least 2 people near the center of the trail to take care of business. We also try to keep a uniformed representative from the sheriffs department either at the ticket counter or the beginning of the line on Saturday nights. All other nights we try to get a couple of representatives in security shirts to stand around and be noticed. This seems to work pretty well. While these things help when our haunt is opened for business, it doesn't help with vandalism after hours or off season. Last year, close the end of our season, someone busted out a bunch of windows and the windshield out of our school bus and stole every colored light bulb in the place. Unfortunately, scare crows do not fend off vandals and thieves.


----------



## stagehand1975

There are a few online company's now that have mutliple camera and Dvr sets for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## www.2wayradiodirect.com

Unfortunately Jiminy you are right, a scare crow doesn't stop or slow down a vandal. 

I was reading on another forum thread that camera's are being used in side the heads of props, so maybe with a well placed camera in a head full of nothin, you will catch the little vandals, and have proof to back it up.


----------



## debbie5

Beheading seems to work.


----------



## morbidmike

my neighbors know I'm PSHYCO so they tend to stay at bay


----------



## jrmullens1

A sign that says Vandals will be shot, survivors will be shot again. Might work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

as a reminder, cameras will not stop anyone from doing what they may (I've been selling and installing pro equipment for 6-7 yrs). It may help you find the vandals but you still will have to prosecute (that costs money). Best defense are motion activated lights.


----------



## Darkmaster

We have our people with 2 way radios. They can communicate with the front and myself. We can also let everyone know when people are on the way in.
We also have cameras that monitor all areas and as well as catching the scares.
These work great.
We haven't had an inccident yet, but just really scared people that bumped into things.


----------



## Moxlonibus

I instantly thought of using them for next years props. There's a theme for your haunt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

paintball guns. they cause trouble you 'mark them' and then when they come out, you can drag them away for a little fun..


----------



## Deadlands

People pretty much behave themselves in our home haunt. Impressive considering we pull in about 900 people on Halloween night. We do get those 13-14 year old boys who act tough and want to punch everything just because they're running in a group that might have a female in it. Hormones...

I won't ruin the show for the other guests when these kinds of guests come through. But I will follow him through the maze, making sure he knows I'm there by breathing on his neck. If you don't respond when he makes stupid comments, usually by the third time he'll start to get uncomfortable. Then he'll be more preoccupied by, "How long is this guy going to follow me?" than, "How can I show how much of an idiot I am to this girl I like?"

I'll usually peel off before the exit so he can run off in the street and start beating his chest over how awesome he is.

Oh, I forgot to mention I'm also a slider. I peeled off at the exit so I could get out in the street before him (It's a cul-de-sac that's blocked off as every house there does something, so no safety worries). As he's beating his little chest and acting all cool... skrrrrrrrtch! I slide past him from behind, rotate 180 degrees as I pop up on my feet and end up right in his face. He screamed like a girl and bolted. 

The payoff? The girl he had a crush on was crying from laughing so hard.

That was two years ago. Last year, the same kid comes back. This time, totally behaved. Sometimes, you just have to knock them down a notch.


----------



## FreeLibertyJam

*Vandals*

In our yard and b/c we have a nice BIG dogs produces big piles. 
If you lift a prop you end up you have a "treat" courtesy of the family pet. :madkin: Plus a sheriff cruses the neighbor Halloween night and the next day everything comes down and put away.

We had teenagers egging trick or treaters on year. Going by our house they he a little girl (princess) and the neighbors came out in droves as the kids drove by and some got their plate #. They had to explain to their parents and the sheriffs what they were doing throwing eggs at little kids. Now the area grocery stores won't sell eggs to teenagers. 

I guess the lesson has been learned now we have a reputation that we have the safe neighborhood.

Happy Halloween everyone. :cheesykin:


----------



## fontgeek

When I was last doing my home haunt we posted signs that said there were CC cameras covering the yard and porch (the haunt) and two on the street, that, and keeping someone large and threatening in a seat during most of the nights kept anything from happening. I, being the large and threatening looking individual, sat perfectly still, most people seemed to think I was a prop, but the teenagers would go to poke me or dare their friends to, then I'd rise and scare the hell out of them. It only happened a couple of times, but it was enough to spread the word "Don't mess with this house!". I think it's rather sad that we have so much vandalism that it's become commonplace and expected, when I was a kid you might be curious but you would never damage someone else's property, Halloween or not.


----------

